# Vintage gold wrist watch appraisal



## patnor1011 (May 17, 2017)

Any collector over here who can help me to figure out the price on some wristwatch I got a good few years back? I do have like 5-6pictures of each but I would rather post them to anybody who is willing to help me than post them all here (do not want to waste forum bandwidth). 
Here is a picture of each one of them so you have an idea how they look like.


----------



## patnor1011 (May 17, 2017)

Forgot to mention all of them are gold I am just trying to figure out if there is more value in them than just metal value. I would hate to see them dissolving 2 of them work perfectly and I have no doubt that other 3 can be fixed.


----------

